# New 26rs



## NJDevilsFan (Jul 19, 2005)

My wife, 2 year old and I just picked up our 2005 26RS yesterday. We really are pleased with it. I really was impressed with the remote for the AC and Heat. It is so easy to change between the two and set the temp! Our daughter loves the bunk room up front. During the walkthrough, she kept hiding in the wardrobes! We are looking forward to some great times in it. 
Thanks to everybody who offered invaluable advice during the shopping process. This site is a great resource, and I know it played a part in our decision to become Outbackers!


----------



## glennsteers (Apr 25, 2005)

Congratulations! Safe and Happy Camping with your new 26RS!!

We love ours too...


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Congrats on the purchase and welcome to the club.

Happy Camping!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Can't go wrong with the 26 RS. And you have only one daughter? You have bunks to fill up!

Randy


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Congrads on the new camper.

Let the fun began!!!

Gary


----------



## KosinTrouble (Jul 18, 2005)

NJDevilsFan said:


> My wife, 2 year old and I just picked up our 2005 26RS yesterday. We really are pleased with it. I really was impressed with the remote for the AC and Heat. It is so easy to change between the two and set the temp! Our daughter loves the bunk room up front. During the walkthrough, she kept hiding in the wardrobes! We are looking forward to some great times in it.
> Thanks to everybody who offered invaluable advice during the shopping process. This site is a great resource, and I know it played a part in our decision to become Outbackers!
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats. My kids do the same thing with our 26rs, hide in cabnet inbetween the bunks at the front. When we go camping, she has a bed set up and everything in there for her baby doll.

On the downside, I would like to give my condolences on NJ Devils loosing one of the best defense men out there to Mighty Ducks (In case you havent heard Niedermayer signed on with his brother in Anaheim).

Kos


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Very nice floorplan that will suit you well for a long time to come, and more kids too!









Enjoy.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

CONGRATS N.J.!









Hope to see you and your's on the road soon!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Welcome NJDevilsFan and congrats on the 26RS.
Hope you enjoy your as much as we enjoy ours.
Happy Camping

Don action


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats! I know we have fallen in love with our 26RS...the little guy almost broke into tears when we had to leave it at the dealer for some minor warranty stuff...


----------



## cts_alberta (Jun 13, 2005)

Big Huge Congrats!!!

We really love our 26RS too! My two girls like to go in and 'close the door' of their room to play. Last week when I had to stop in at the dealer's to pick something up, the girls wanted to go through some more trailers... so I endulged them. Looking around again just reconfirmed our decision to purchase the Outback. It really is a sweeeeeet trailer.

... Carolyn


----------



## Jay (Apr 24, 2005)

Congratulations....you will really enjoy the new rig. I too have found this site and the people most informative and friendly....it made a difference when we decided on the Outback over a very comparable Keystone Cougar.

BTW, my DW & I are thinking of a long haul trip to the Paciic NW next year. Never been there. Kids are all grown and G'babies too young, so we have the TT all to ourselves.


----------



## 8wheelto4wheel (Apr 24, 2005)

congratulations







be safe and camp on


----------

